# I dyed my bay's mane and tail *pics*



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

I decided that, for the lack of anything better to do, it was a good idea to dye my bay's mane, tail, and forelock. He looks like a completely different horse, in a good way. He even stood cross tied for about 2 hours. I am so proud of him... Just had to brag! Now for the pictures. 

In the full body after picture it looks like the dye got on his brown hair. He is actually still a little wet in some areas. 

Also, does anybody know how to remove vaseline from a horses coat? I used it to prevent the dye from going where I didn't want it to go and now it is stuck!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

what type of Color did you use?


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

To get the grease out of anything-- dawn dish soap! ;-) its safe on animals.

Are you a cosmetologist? 

That looks really good! Hes like one of them model horses, lol.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've thought about dyeing my bay's mane and tail (my trainee encouraged it) but decided against it. He has lots of red in his points not due to sun bleaching, and I thought it would look weird. It looks really good on your guy though, so I may look into it one day! Mine looks to be about the same color as yours, though he's a wild type with almost no dark coloration on his legs and maybe a little lighter ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd be very very careful! As a cosmetologist, hair dyes contain a LOT of hazardous chemicals. If anyone decides to do this, I wouldn't use color you can pick up from Walmart or CVS...go to a Sallys and get some semi-permanent- it may bleed/run, but you won't run the risk of your horse having a negative reaction to it such as hives, blisters from chemical burns, rinsing out into mucus membranes etc etc



He does look great though.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I didnt know color dyes could do things like that? I thought that was only bleach?


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice horse! Looking very sharp.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

toto said:


> I didnt know color dyes could do things like that? I thought that was only bleach?


Yes Xlionist is right. I am a Cosmetologist also.


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! If he wasn't so patient I could've never done it. I just used the cheap $3 a box hair dye from Walmart. It took 6 boxes. The color used was brown black. From previous experience, black is much too dark. I didn't put the dye all the way to the base of his mane or tail. It didn't burn nor cause any problems with his skin.

I have dyed another old bay with a greying mane a few years ago. Hers was much more difficult because she kept moving and there was a lot to cover up. She didn't have any skin problems with it either. I definitely wouldn't recommend it for any horse with sensitive skin though.

DuckDodgers, If you choose to give it a shot do the semi permanent. You won't be stuck with the color too long if you don't like it.

toto- Thanks, I will give Dawn a try. None of my horse shampoos would get it off even with a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are many chemicals that horses are sensitive to that people don't react to. A horse doesn't welt so there's no real way of knowing if it's experiencing a burning sensation or not.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Please just be very careful! I'd hate for your horse to be in pain.


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

I guarantee if he was in pain that he wouldn't have stood like a statue for the whole process.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks awesome! Your boy is very handsome.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

mc90 said:


> I guarantee if he was in pain that he wouldn't have stood like a statue for the whole process.



I'm not being rude, I'm educated on this subject and just trying to help. Go ahead.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I did my guys mane a couple of years ago when it was really unbleached, and it worked like a charm. Like the OP said, there really is no need to get it all down in the roots like you would with people, and he looked a million percent better. I did not do my guys tail, since it is silver. I would love to lighten it a bit, but have been warned about that. Much more difficult. I have not had to do it since, since he is not out during the day in summer.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

or you could get the soy dye.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He looks great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A friend of mine does her palomino to get the yellow out. Just keep in mind though that in some show circuits, it's illegal to dye the mane or tail...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That looks great!! He is gorgeous anyway!!

Nancy


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

xlionesss said:


> I'm not being rude, I'm educated on this subject and just trying to help. Go ahead.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to be rude either. Just stating that, in the case with my horse, he was not in pain.

Thanks everyone! I think the coloring suits him well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Will the dye job sun bleach?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I love this, and see this happening in my brown horse's future.

I see you took every precaution to keep the dye off of his skin and looks like you did a great job!


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

I'm sure it will get sun bleached, similar to human hair I would think. I am using products with sun screen to prevent it the best I can. His mane and forelock is so damaged from the sun already that I am going to do a deep conditioning treatment soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Try the olive oil replenishing pak. It's in the black hair care section in a yellow pack. It does miracles in human hair, so I can imagine it would be great on your boys hair. It should be labeled ORS replenishing pak
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, I think it smells fantastic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

- first it looks great!
- second as a cosmetologist as well I would just like to say it most likely wont hurt your horse if you dont get a reaction 24hrs after. you can always do a patch test somewhere like the belly to test for sensitivity and wait 24hrs and check for hives, swelling or redness. 
-third the only foreseeable problem other than it being illegal in some show circuits is the possibility of it sun bleaching out worse then the original color


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks great! 

I've dyed my dogs with vegetable dye (and even vinegar and food coloring) and had never considered that you could dye a horse!


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

blackdieselpony said:


> - first it looks great!
> - second as a cosmetologist as well I would just like to say it most likely wont hurt your horse if you dont get a reaction 24hrs after. you can always do a patch test somewhere like the belly to test for sensitivity and wait 24hrs and check for hives, swelling or redness.
> -third the only foreseeable problem other than it being illegal in some show circuits is the possibility of it sun bleaching out worse then the original color



I would've done a patch test but I didn't want to get it even that close to his skin. I used trash bags to ensure that it didn't touch his body and I started about an 1/2"- 1" from the scalp. In the areas where the dye got a little closer to his scalp (his forelock and tail), I used vaseline.

I will update everyone on how long the color lasts and if the sun bleaching becomes worse than before. 

xlionesss- Thanks! I will definitely give that a try.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

mc90 said:


> I would've done a patch test but I didn't want to get it even that close to his skin. I used trash bags to ensure that it didn't touch his body and I started about an 1/2"- 1" from the scalp. In the areas where the dye got a little closer to his scalp (his forelock and tail), I used vaseline.
> 
> I will update everyone on how long the color lasts and if the sun bleaching becomes worse than before.
> 
> xlionesss- Thanks! I will definitely give that a try.


 
you did a fantastic job protecting your horse! looks amazing I am considering it for my paint  the reason I was saying it may bleach out worse is because box dyes have higher developer so it will remove the natural pigment in the hair to deposit darker color. so it lifts the black hair to deposit black brown. 
again fantastic job it looks great


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

blackdieselpony said:


> you did a fantastic job protecting your horse! looks amazing I am considering it for my paint  the reason I was saying it may bleach out worse is because box dyes have higher developer so it will remove the natural pigment in the hair to deposit darker color. so it lifts the black hair to deposit black brown.
> again fantastic job it looks great


Thank You. Maybe you should wait a little while to see the outcome on my boy before you do your paint, haha. If his hair ends up looking worse than it did before then maybe it wouldn't be such a great idea. Hopefully it stays pretty with the sunscreen and conditioners.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like he enjoyed his day at the salon. His tail needs a perm though, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

He absolutely loved all of the attention. He even learned what a garbage bag is and took to it like a champ. I could only think of one way to make the bags stay on his tail; it is an interesting contraption and took some creativity. Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

:rofl:
That trashbag surcingle is funny but smart!


----------



## BayDancer (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks awesome! I can see this for my horse's future if the color stays!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> A friend of mine does her palomino to get the yellow out. Just keep in mind though that in some show circuits, it's illegal to dye the mane or tail...


 I had never heard of that before. How would they ever know a mane was dyed?

I think your horse looks great! never heard of anyone doing this before! pretty awesome!


----------



## Shortyrider (Jul 3, 2013)

It looks very nice. Did you make sure that you used a horse safe product? Some chemicals can hurt horses. Also, do you think you will up keep it? Other wise when the mane grows out it will be half the original color and half jet black


----------



## strackjr (Jul 4, 2013)

Dyed several tails and manes on horses through the years never had one get sick or anxious/twitchy..Looks Great!!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Too bad we can't figure out how to color our horses to make them Palomino!! I've always wanted a golden Palomino*.


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

Shortyrider said:


> It looks very nice. Did you make sure that you used a horse safe product? Some chemicals can hurt horses. Also, do you think you will up keep it? Other wise when the mane grows out it will be half the original color and half jet black


I used regular human hair dye. I was very cautious with not allowing the dye to come in contact with his skin. So far it is still holding up and looking great. His hair is originally black and I figured that all of the hair should get sun bleached at about the same rate as his undyed portions. I will find out fairly soon if the new hair growth will be noticeably different.
Hopefully it stays pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks fantastic! For those of you concerned with the chemicals in the dyes they DO make dye for pet hair. Google it and you'll come up with plenty. Veggie based. Sticks around for 3-4 washes or about 6 weeks.

Again to OP... that looks amazing! Wonder if I could do my dad's sorrel horse. His mane always bleaches even when he's on paprika...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Dawn will strip out all the color if you get it on dyed areas.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

How do judges know if you have dyed your horses mane/tail?


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

No thanks...I just don't understand why anyone would want to dye their horses mane and tail. Just because you can doesn't mean you have to....


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking good!
I never knew you could dye a horses mane and tail. Goes to show how much I know.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He must be a very good boy to stand still with that bag on his tail and neck.


----------



## neon (Jul 16, 2013)

We used to dye our bay horse's tail! And we've dyed almost all of our fake tails.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> No thanks...I just don't understand why anyone would want to dye their horses mane and tail. Just because you can doesn't mean you have to....



Why do pet owners dye their dogs to cover up grey? To each his own. You gotta admit though, OPs horse looks pretty nice


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

flytobecat said:


> He must be a very good boy to stand still with that bag on his tail and neck.


He is a saint on the ground! Too bad he couldn't be so good under saddle; the little guy has a bit of a rodeo horse bucking problem. 
As for the reason why I believe people dye their animal's hair (and why I did), is to make them look their best. Similar to why humans dye their hair. I want my boy to look his best 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

It looks great! He looks like a brand new horse!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I just have to keep going back to these pics... love it!


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

i've never heard of people doing this so this is new to me .... why would you do this to you're horse? is it like for a show or something?


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

texasgal said:


> I just have to keep going back to these pics... love it!


Thanks!!



hybridmustang said:


> i've never heard of people doing this so this is new to me .... why would you do this to you're horse? is it like for a show or something?


It was done for the sole purpose of looks. Someone posted previously that in some show circuits it is actually illegal.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Considering ... considering .. the horse in my avatar has a very long mane .. half sunbleached just as his mane. In the fall, he'll be all but black ... would love his mane and tail to be back to black also ....


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, that really did improve his appearance. Nice job.


----------

